# My pictures of Historic Architecture of Oaxaca, Mexico



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*hope you enjoy*

*Oaxaca*


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Monte Alban*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

great Mexican Architecture!


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

thanks

*Yagul*


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*San Pedro y San Pablo Teposcolula*


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Lambityeco*


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Mitla*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

impressive, thanks for the great photos Adrian. :cheers:


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

Thanks!

*Oaxaca*


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Mitla*


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Oaxaca*


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Oaxaca*


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Yanhuitlan*


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Yagul*


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Oaxaca*


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Mitla*


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Oaxaca*


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Dainzu*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Adrian12345Lugo said:


> *Oaxaca*


Amazing detailings!


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

Hope you keep enjoying!


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Oaxaca, Oaxaca*


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*San Pedro Y San Pablo Teposcolula*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Oaxaca :cheers:


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Mitla*


----------



## Fotostatica (Nov 6, 2007)

Oaxaca is great, such a shame I was only there once.


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

you should go back, its really cheap and pretty, and the icecream there is amazing.


----------



## Fotostatica (Nov 6, 2007)

I never tried the ice cream 

I went in a tour to all the south-east part of Mexico, it was great but I don't think I am going back ever.


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Yanhuitlan*









My image.


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Oaxaca, Oaxaca*


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Oaxaca, Oaxaca*


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Oaxaca, Oaxaca*


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Monte Alban*


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Mitla*


----------

